# 1-2 feet Wed Night/Thursdsay



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, weather looks good for a Wed/Thur tuna trip...anyone contemplating the run?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We were considering it but acording to two diffrent maps from north of 255 to 10 miles south of the ram is all in GREEN water. Good luck lets us know if they are right. Not that they wont bite in green water but usally not the right color to go that far .


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea the YF are in the green water as posted but if you are looking for blue water12 miles south of RPthe chlorophyll readingsdrop out, that where we are heading...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good luck out there i wish i had the crew rounded up cause i would met you out there .You have been watching the maps obviously dramatic color change,strong loop current that has been circling that area for two days it should be a rat killing all signs point to where you are going . Let us know how you do It should be a beautiful day with great conditions. TIM


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

of course..... beautiful weather on workdays/holidays. then fri,sat,sun- complete trash. wish i could trade in this turkey fryer for a 50wide on WED-THURS





GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

It's on!!! Good grief I'm plowing head first into the dog house. Forunately there's Black Friday to bail me out...


----------

